# Enjoying the mud pit.



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

A little under ground 3 stories deep.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Where and what is this?


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

What that coil under the plywood?


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

I always hated coming out of the ground. It always seemed like it wouldn't quit raining until the last muddy ditch was covered up. Then the rain always stops and the dust bowl starts.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

422 plumber said:


> Where and what is this?


University of Chicago


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Plumbus said:


> What that coil under the plywood?


That's actually three 6 foot deep pits. Two sumps and an ejector.


----------



## CT18 (Sep 18, 2012)

What company you with. I worked out in Chicago for 2 years for Great Lakes Plumbing and Heating. We are still debating moving the family back. I trusted a Michigan contractor and left GLPH to move back home. Big mistake on my part.


----------

